# Sword Play



## kanjc (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a bad/not so bad habit of collecting swords, I have about 50 or so of them. The problem I have is I can't find anyplace to do training with them. I can find fencing in a few places and once in a blue moon the community colleges will have an Iaido class. Most the time if you ask your friends to sword fight they start wondering if they owe you money...  So, any suggestions?


----------



## Kane (Dec 1, 2004)

Use a close friend or family member. I'm sure it isn't too hard. If they are afraid of sword fighting with a real sword, use a wooden one.


----------



## sifu Adams (Dec 1, 2004)

We have swords in our form and its hard to use real sword and be realistic.  unless your are aiming to cut someones had or arm off.  I recently found thru tiger claw supplies foam swords.  they are great.  they are hard enough that you can block and parry and even dissarm but you also can beat the Hell out of someone and do no more than leave a few red marks.  I have started putting two foam swords, 2-3 foam bo staffs, and some rubber knives in the middle of the floor and tell my black belts "bow this way, bow to each other, fight" they love it.  Take a look at them I think that might help your partners.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 1, 2004)

Depends upon what kind of sword play you are seeking.  Here are some suggestions.
1) Ask for training partners on some sword/blade forums, there might be someone close by in your area that could help.

2) Ask at your local martial arts store (maybe even at the local martial arts school) there might be someone there who knows of someone who teaches or who trains with swords.

3) Since you mentioned fencing, (I take it you aren't just seeking japanese sword work) have you tried a reneseance (pardon the spelling it's early   ) or medevial group like the SCA.  I remember back in college a group that practiced on the campus and they did mock sword training with heavy rattan sticks (used as swords) and metal helmets, body armour, shields and all.  At the last medevial type festival I went to they were using mock wooden swords that resembled real blades (like a boken but fashioned after a different style blade). 

4) If there are any medevial type festivals in your area you might ask around there.  A coworker of mine who is into that type of thing, has told me of a guy that's close by (us) that teaches some form of Italian sword work, and I guess stage combat.

What type of swords do you collect?

Mark


----------



## kanjc (Dec 1, 2004)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Depends upon what kind of sword play you are seeking. Here are some suggestions..... What type of swords do you collect?
> 
> Mark


Thanks for the suggestions , I have a couple of bokken and shinai for practice but, for some reason I can't get any friends or family to fight, I think it is because my little brother (22yrsold) and I were fencing in just tank tops and got marked up just a bit....I collect all types of swords Boar Man, I have rapiers,foils, broad swords, claymores, leaf blades, scimitar, cutlass, katana,wakizashi,tanto sets, fantasy blades etc...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Dec 1, 2004)

kanjc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions , I have a couple of bokken and shinai for practice but, for some reason I can't get any friends or family to fight, I think it is because my little brother (22yrsold) and I were fencing in just tank tops and got marked up just a bit....I collect all types of swords Boar Man, I have rapiers,foils, broad swords, claymores, leaf blades, scimitar, cutlass, katana,wakizashi,tanto sets, fantasy blades etc...



Cool.

A co-worker (friend and former student of mine) bought a japanese blade (I forget the technical name but it was just under the minimum length of a katana) that had some history behind it.  He asked if I knew anyone who could look at it and possibly tell if it was a real old blade or a fake.  I called an instructor who had taught me some Kobudo (he collected swords) and we met at his dojo and he examined my friend's sword and also let us examine some of his swords as well.

It was awesome to be handling swords that were 200-400 years old.  What a great night of instruction and talking about swords.  Anyway it inspired my friend to start collecting Japanese blades (mega bucks spent).  I have bought several swords/blades over the past 10-15 years, a WWII katana, a 1840 area Civil War sword, a kiris, a Dah (Burma or Thailand sword) and some large knives/mini swords from the Philippines I think.  But collection doesn't compare to my friends he's got several true old swords.

Take care
Mark


----------



## Ronin Warrior (Jan 11, 2005)

sweet. i wish i could buy some katanas and some asura knives, but i can never find them.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice collection, but I wouldn't go to extreme with "playing" with them. If you cannot find a qualified kendo or fencing instructor, you could get into a world of trouble in the future.


----------

